# Repticon Sarasota Sept 10 & 11



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

Repticon Sarasota debuted in 2004 at Sarasota's Sahib Shrine. After a few years of well-received shows, Repticon outgrew Sahib and focused on the greater Sarasota-Bradenton area with great shows at the Manatee Civic Center just North of Bradenton. In April of 2010, Repticon brought the first full-scale Repticon expo to Sarasota proper at the Robarts Arena, part of the Sarasota Fairgrounds complex. A great time was had by all. Be sure to look to the future for a twice yearly return of a Repticon favorite in this great new home in Sarasota with room for up to 150 tables of reptile excitement!


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00, Children - $5.00



















More Info @ Repticon Sarasota Main Page​


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone going??

Sent from my Evo 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ill be heading the Sat.


----------

